# Car Tire Schwinn; Not Mine



## Superman1984 (Dec 11, 2020)

found this via youtube and thought it was pretty cool for those of us who have frames with no real value or anybody to love them. I want to build a car tire bike eventually with a fatty in the back & maybe a skinny up front


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 12, 2020)

That front end looks really good comin' at ya        Cool bike


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 12, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> found this via youtube and thought it was pretty cool for those of us who have frames with no real value or anybody to love them. I want to build a car tire bike eventually with a fatty in the back & maybe a skinny up front



Thats a fun custom. Makes me wish I knew how to fabricate and weld.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2020)

Murray frame and then faked it as being a Schwinn? What a scam artist!    .......   He should have used a real Schwinn frame and real stem.  lol

Cool beach bike though.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 12, 2020)

Pretty cool, but even with those gears I'm betting that's going to take some muscle to ride very far.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Pretty cool, but even with those gears I'm betting that's going to take some muscle to ride very far.



I doubt more than a mile anybody would ride it and definitely not upwards & onwards enthusiastically. Lol


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Murray frame and then faked it as being a Schwinn? What a scam artist!    .......   He should have used a real Schwinn frame and real stem.  lol
> 
> Cool beach bike though.



I was waiting for the Schwinn comments. Noticed it the 1st watch and then bam Murray chain ring Monterey description. I jus' thought we could use some fresher custom ideas.


----------

